# Dedicated to the Baltimore Show



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are some of my Baltimore Historical flasks. I have posted some of these before others are new. Major Ringold Rough and Ready,General Taylor,Baltimore Monument Corn for the world,Washington and Taylor


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2013)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2013)

4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2013)

5


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2013)

6


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2013)

7


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2013)

8


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2013)

9


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 1, 2013)

10


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice glass Steve.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Mar 1, 2013)

Amazing flasks steve! that squatty top one is totally mind bogling!



 cody


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 3, 2013)

Spring hitting early in NJ Steve?  Nice pics with the flowers. [:-]

 PD


----------



## lil digger (Mar 3, 2013)

awesome flasks!!


----------



## madman (Mar 9, 2013)

wow!


----------

